# killington 5/1



## 2knees (May 1, 2011)

Superstar got real big and deep by about 1ish.  middle ovation was awesome.  took a run down needles with johnnypoach and i dont know why. 

skied a few runs with mondeo.  got about a minute of vid of him killing it.  nice skiing mike.  great weather, supe is still pretty much wall to wall with only a few patches of "stuff" poking out on the lower part, skiers right.

i'll have pics and that vid sometime tonight.


----------



## 2knees (May 1, 2011)

superstar
canyon
my busted mojo moguls ended my day a little early.

mondeo on superstar


----------



## 180 (May 1, 2011)

An amazing day.  Upper and Lower Headwalls were off the chart.  Middle SS was even nice. No crowds, amazing bump skiers.  2 teams of father/ son duals, 15 other Hunter refugees.


----------



## powhunter (May 2, 2011)

Glad you guys caught a great day!!!  Haven seen SS look like that in a long time!!


Steveo


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Glad you guys caught a great day!!!  Haven seen SS look like that in a long time!!
> 
> 
> Steveo



It was like a flashback.  HUGE bumps and some sick bumpers.  KC was going nuts on the lower part from where the tower is on the trail on down.  just slamming at mach 1.  it hurt to watch....

i took about 10 runs on superstar and it feels like i skied for a week.  my knees are swollen, my back hurts.  i cant ski those monsters for very long.

on another note, i was surprised they didnt have a grill and beer thing going on.  who the hell wanted to go inside on a day like that.  i bet they would've made more money on that kind of thing then day ticket sales, of which i barely saw any.  i'd bet it was 80% passholders.


----------



## mondeo (May 2, 2011)

Good final day, but by the time the fog from the night before cleared my legs were tired. Got maybe two runs in while I was in decent shape. Kept on running into and then losing 2knees, was wondering where you went off to. Maybe you should stop skiing at Killington during spring if you want to keep your skis in one piece. 

I will say the air bumps were better Saturday. Every time I tried to launch one Sunday I either sunk into the bump, got thrown backseat, or landed on the frontside of the next bump. I think I got one good daffy all day.

Now I get to mow my lawn this weekend.


----------



## skiadikt (May 2, 2011)

when we were coming up the access rd and saw they hadn't groomed supe knew it was gonna be an epic day. felt like they turned back the clock. definitely an old school day.

on a comic note, saturday, there was a trail closed rope at the top of supe across nivis walk, yet there were streams of peeps ducking it to ski ovation or the canyon (my group included). sunday the rope was replaced with a thin cover/walking required sign.

kudos to the mtn for finally getting it this final weekend.


----------



## jrmagic (May 2, 2011)

That looks awesome. The brings back some good memories from the 80s of spring skiing at Kmart. Maybe I can get some May days in about 5 years when my kids move up to HS LAX. I can't beleive its been almost a month since I was on skis.


----------



## gmcunni (May 2, 2011)

how did you break your ski?


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> how did you break your ski?



i'm too fat.

honestly i dont know.  i felt something weird on my last run down superstar in those big ass bumps.  i'm guessing it was too much tailgunning over the course of a year.


----------



## thorski (May 2, 2011)

Best closing weekend since Powdr took over. Was able to ski OL and trees on May 1st.
Only complaint was not enough good bikini tops, and zombies suck.
If you were there you might be in a pic or two.

Looks like lots of people like spring skiing






Superstar


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

thorski said:


>



You got me.  probably right after i tumbled down the upper headwall....

what was with the zombie thing and fake blood?  

and did you see the chick with the chaps on?  that was an interesting site.


----------



## thorski (May 2, 2011)

The zombies were a bunch of local kids being kids
I almost took a pic of the lady in the chaps but didn't. 
You and Mondeo were killing the bumps.
What a great weekend.


----------



## Black Phantom (May 2, 2011)

2knees said:


> You got me.  probably right after i tumbled down the upper headwall....
> 
> what was with the zombie thing and fake blood?
> 
> and did you see the chick with the chaps on?  that was an interesting site.



Those guys/kids were tools. One of the morons grabbed the last chair sign from the attendant. It was uncool. Apparently they think they are funny.

Fireworks were a nice touch. More going off than last year.


----------



## thorski (May 2, 2011)

Superstar headwall woods
















Off the beaten path a bit


----------



## thorski (May 2, 2011)

Trips to Bear


----------



## 2knees (May 2, 2011)

great pics as usual.



MY KINDA MOUNTAIN......


----------



## powbmps (May 3, 2011)

Sucks about the ski.  Bumps look fantastic.

I just got back into town late last night.  Bummed I missed such a sweet looking closing day :-x.


----------

